# Cost of Outdoor Arena?



## Ridehorses99

Unless the arena has good footing, you will spend lots more than that on sand alone. Depending on how much sand you need, it could be $5,000 - $10,000 just to get decent footing.


----------



## Super Nova

My ring cost me $7600.00....$6500.00 for materials and $1100.00 for the laser grader.

Super Nova


----------



## back in the crosby again

It depends on the type of arena you want. 

I have a 100x200 grass arena that is pretty level all ready, so my cost is just the fencing. I am doing wood posts and strapping for my fencing. The strapping comes from FarmTek. I like the idea of a flexable fence for the arena. I have come off a horse onto a wood rail fence and it did not feel to great. Using these materials and doing the labor ourselves it is going to run around $2000. I can't ride much on it in the winter or after it rains. 

If you want an all weather arena with a base and footing it is going to run a lot more. At work we just finished our outdoor jumping arena with 4-5 inch crushed stone base and 2 inch sand footing on top of that and I think the total cost for just the base and footing was around $8,000. But we can ride on it as soon as the rain stops.

On another note, the arena is not the first thing you should be considering when getting a property ready for your horses. You did not say what type of facilities are there already, but first comes shelter and fencing for the horses, and a place to store hay. I have had my girls out at our place for almost a year now and we are just getting around to the arena. I ride in the field where I have mowed where the arena is going to be and out on the trails.


----------



## churumbeque

if you are tight on budget why can't you ride on the spot with out any fencing? If I wanted a fence I would rent a post hole digger and put in the post and just do a 2 rail fence. This picture is of my arena. It was a ravine, I rented a skid loader to dig out the hill and then put in the retaining wall. Waited for about 100 loads of free fill when they were doing road work close by and leveled it with my tractor. I then got about 30 loads of free sand from the same road work, leveled that and mixed in some lime. I then built the fence and gate on the end. It was alot of work but worth it to have a place to ride and saved 15K


----------

